

I Hate Google's Self Driving Cars - racerrick
http://rickstratton.com/detail.php?c=2787751&t=i-hate-googles-self-driving-car

======
aqme28
I would LOVE to watch the self-driving Indy 500.

That aside, his argument is pure speculation. He's afraid of something that
might happen in 30 years[1], but probably won't.

[1]I figure even if self-driving cars were released tomorrow, it would still
take decades to become popular enough for such a mandate.

~~~
racerrick
You're probably right.

But I still hate them!

------
ZeroGravitas
Anyone else find it weird that we've not got self-driving trains yet? I mean,
they're on rails, that seems to radically reduce the problem space. Yet we're
starting with cars? Not even buses that take the same route every day?

I'll note that I do hear about robot driven trains in Japan, but usually as
"what are those crazy Japanese up to" type stories, rather than "Why don't we
have this obvious tech".

~~~
normalocity
The Seattle (or Portland? can't remember which) airport has a self-driving
train that shuttles people between terminals. Of course, there's no competing
"traffic" to deal with in those cases, just a handful of trains all heading
around a closed loop in the same direction, moving people from place to place.

------
normalocity
I think this is a lame minority view. I don't know anyone who actually loves
driving in traffic, for example, even if it is to take their kids to school or
to go to the gas station. WTF?

~~~
racerrick
Yeah, traffic sucks. But there's no traffic where I live.

------
sauravc
Some people LOVE riding horses, but you don't see them riding horses to the
movies do you?

~~~
racerrick
I hate horses! I don't ride them.

